# When should I get another pet after one dies?



## Aloysius Taschse (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello fellow Chelonian lovers,

This is kind of a weird question - despite being extremely sad about Kiwi's demise, I still want another chelonian. When I lost my cat, I became very lonely and within the first month I got a fish. This may be totally ridiculous. After all, I've proven that a simple mistake that might not seem like much can be deadly. Does anyone else have this same feeling when they lose an animal? I guess I just don't like being lonely but I want to be cautious and a better owner this time. What do you people think of this? All input is welcome - without the tortoise forum I wouldn't have even given her the proper care in her life.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 17, 2021)

If the pet was a longtime friend. Replacement right away is understandable.
But if it died prematurely. You must understand why the pet died and remedy the cause(es) before you bring another one home.


----------



## Aloysius Taschse (Jan 17, 2021)

Definitely - I thought Kiwi died at first of overheating but the heat pad was off. I might reconsider doing a necropsy and use the other fridge instead... I think it was respiratory condition based off of my most recent research. Humidity was not very good and the enclosure I was building her would be adequate. Before rushing off though, I want to do thorough research and learn more before getting a new friend. Not letting this happen again is my #1 priority.


----------



## wellington (Jan 17, 2021)

Also have a proper enclosure with proper heat and lighting up and running correctly before bring another tortoise home. Use thermostats/rheostats to run the heat so over heating can't happen. Have the humidity where its suppose to be. Lights on timers. This makes the care much easier and a lot less stressful. 
Then purchase from a breeder that starts the tortoise out right from the second its laid.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Jan 17, 2021)

Mentally, it depends on the person and no one can really tell you when you are ready. I always had a dog in my life until four years ago. I love meeting other peoples' dogs, but still don't feel in any hurry to get another. I already know I'm on my last cavy. That's just how I grieve my critters.

But many of the people that I met in rescue would often feel less sad after adopting a new pet right after one passed. One story that always touches me is an older client of mine who had to euthanize her beloved older shih tzu, these two were the iconic inseparable duo and everyone was so worried for her. A month later, she popped by with not one but TWO little dogs from a rescue, and they were all such a perfect match, it was like a Hallmark movie.


----------



## Faygen (Jan 26, 2021)

Took me two and a half years before I got George after Thomas passed. Didn't honestly think id ever get another at some point but the things happened and I wouldn't be without George now


----------



## Jan A (Jan 26, 2021)

Aloysius Taschse said:


> Hello fellow Chelonian lovers,
> 
> This is kind of a weird question - despite being extremely sad about Kiwi's demise, I still want another chelonian. When I lost my cat, I became very lonely and within the first month I got a fish. This may be totally ridiculous. After all, I've proven that a simple mistake that might not seem like much can be deadly. Does anyone else have this same feeling when they lose an animal? I guess I just don't like being lonely but I want to be cautious and a better owner this time. What do you people think of this? All input is welcome - without the tortoise forum I wouldn't have even given her the proper care in her life.


We've had 4 cats. I so miss cat #2, Jasper who was a Maine Coon & I adopted him 3 days after Teddy Bear died. Because he was this big ball of fur, purring so loud i could hear him 20' away. Jasper was a very special cat. We have 2 now with their own special qualities. 

I wouldn't rush to get a new tort but if you see the right opportunity, don't close your heart to it 'cause you'll know.


----------

